# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl tank cleaning

## Mastermind241

Is there some kind of fish or something that I can keep in a tank with an Axolotl that eats algae

----------


## Aldross

From what the breeder told me they will eat anything that will fit in their mouths.

----------


## amphib

Sorry to say no as far as I know

----------


## Frogfeet123

What is your tank setup like? I don't own an axolotl but I've done plenty of research on them, so don't take my word for it. If you have live plants or a dusty substrate, or if you are feeding a relatively messy food this could be contributing to the algae. And yes as far as I know, don't put fish in there or they will be eaten!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tongue Flicker

You might as well buy a couple of mollies or guppies and let them do the cleaning. Hopefully they can clear out some algae before they become food.

I know there fish safe algae-killing water additives out there but i don't know if they safe for axxies..

Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## LadyAquarius

Algae _can_ grow quickly in an axie tank! Don't overfeed and do regular water changes to keep everything clean and healthy.
Definitely *do not* use any additives in the water for algae, or add any algae eaters. As others have said, they will quickly become food! Also, if a pleco was eaten by an axolotl, it's sharp spines can actually pierce the insides of the axie.  
After properly quarantining guppies or white cloud mountain minnows, you could add a few to liven it up until they are eaten. Just be wary of the fact that some fish can nip at the gills of axolotls.

----------


## AshSeek

you should really not put anything in there besides other axies... fish can create problems even if eaten. ghost shrimp are okay and i've had small snails before but  No fish are recommended.

----------

